
Animating URLs with JavaScript and Emojis - colinprince
http://matthewrayfield.com/articles/animating-urls-with-javascript-and-emojis/#%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BD%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BB%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BB%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BD%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BF%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BF%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BD%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BB%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BB%F0%9F%91%B6%F0%9F%8F%BC
======
MivLives
This is neat, though these links are impossible to use except via copy and
paste. And the emojiset isn't the same on every computer meaning some people
would get boxes.

